# Livigno + Supermarkt



## bully98 (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vielleicht eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.

Wir sind in drei Wochen in Südtirol für eine Woche Urlaub, fahren dann auf dem Rückweg noch über Livigno nach Samedan im Engadin in eine Ferienwohnung für paar Tage.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob die Supermärkte in Livigno Samstag mittag geöffnet haben und ob es sich lohnt (preislich)erst dort einzukaufen oder ob wir das schon in Südtirol am Samstag morgen bei der Abfahrt tun sollten, weil die Läden in Livigno geschlossen sind oder preislich auch kein grosser Unterschied herrscht (Zollfreigebiet?)

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps und Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## petzl (9. August 2011)

Die meisten Lebensmittel sind in Livigno nicht günstiger als irgendwo anders. Bei Kaffee, Schokolade, Zigaretten und Alkohol sieht es aber wieder anders aus......

Samstag Mittag dürften die Supermärkte offen haben. Zumindest war es letztes Jahr so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (9. August 2011)

Hauptsächlich gehts mir halt um die Öffnungszeiten,
nicht dass ich in Livigno steh und alle Läden zu haben...
Wenns letztes Jahr aber offen war, dann hört sich das schonmal gut an,
vielleicht kann noch jemand was aktuelles dazu sagen...


----------



## sibu (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

schau doch mal unter www.cooplivigino.it nach (ist nur italienisch), bzw.
eine (englische) Email-Anfrage dort könnte auch helfen

Gruß Helmut


----------



## cxfahrer (9. August 2011)

idr haben doch alle italienischen einkaufsmärkte zur ferienzeit domenica aperto.


----------



## bully98 (9. August 2011)

Ich weiss halt noch aus meinen früheren Italienaufenthalten,
dass die über die Nachmittagszeit auch gern mal Siesta halten und erst später wieder öffnen. Werd aber mal auf die Homepage schauen, danke


----------



## bully98 (9. August 2011)

wenn "tutti i giorni" täglich heisst, dann passt das, allerdings übern mittag geschlossen wie vermutet..


----------



## momgarbe (9. August 2011)

hi, ich war erst in livigno. manche läden haben abends bis 19 uhr irgendwas offen. die lebensmittelpreise waren leicht höher als in süddeutschland, nur alkohol, zigaretten und sprit sind spürbar billiger.


----------



## bully98 (9. August 2011)

alles klar danke schön..


----------



## carver400 (9. August 2011)

War vor 2 Wochen wieder da, Benzin 1,09 EUR, Mittags haben die Italiener Mittagspause, ab 12 oder 12:30 - 15 Uhr. Livigno is momentan aufgrund des hohen Frankenkurses immens güstiger als Samnaun.

Tunnelkarte aus Richtung Ofenpass: 12,00 EUR (aber deutlich kürzer als übers Stilfserjoch und Bormio von Südtirol aus)

Bikeparkkarte: Tageskarte Mottolino 23,00 EUR, gibt auch Vormittag und Nachmittagkarten, ich glaub 20 oder 21 EUR...unbedingt machen, KONA-Bikeshop direkt am Lift mit Ausleihmöglichkeiten

Und des macht einen Heidenspaß da, 3 Lines, aber alles wild kombinierbar, Livigno lohnt. Und rechtzeitig nen Platz für ordentliches Mittagessen sichern, ab 12:30 wird`s schwer...(jahrelange Erfahrung)

Und das Panorama...


----------

